# Dondola



## bauhauso

Hola.

Significa "dondola" --> "mecer" o "mover" (sin desplazamiento, sobre un punto fijo)

¿Me podéis dar ejemplos?


----------



## irene.acler

Unos ejemplos: 

_L'altalena dondola_ (¿el columpio se mueve/mece?)

_Luigi, non dondolarti sulla sedia! _(¿Luigi, no te muevas con la silla?)


----------



## mauro63

Puede traducirse como columpiarse, hamacarse .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y asimismo existe el sustantivo correspondiente (¡y precioso!): *DONDOLIO*.


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Y asimismo existe el sustantivo correspondiente (¡y precioso!): *DONDOLIO*.


E *dondolo*?
Buona Pascua.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

"Il dondolo" es un sustantivo y el objeto que representa se parece un poco al columpio: es una especie de sofá, llamámoslo así, suspendido, que se coloca en los jardines, como éste.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

gatogab said:


> E *dondolo*?
> Buona Pascua.
> gatogab


 


irene.acler said:


> "Il dondolo" es un sustantivo y el objeto que representa se parece un poco al columpio: es una especie de sofá, llamámoslo así, suspendido, que se coloca en los jardines, como éste.


 
Entonces entiendo que el *dondolo* es algo físico, mientras que el *dondolio* es una acción.


----------



## irene.acler

Precisamente eso, TCP!
Básicamente el "dondolio" (que se pronuncia con acento sobre la "i") es la acción de columpiarse.


----------



## mauro63

irene.acler said:


> Precisamente eso, TCP!
> Básicamente el "dondolio" (que se pronuncia con acento sobre la "i") es la acción de columpiarse.


.

Il dondolio es el movimiento de vaivén .


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Entonces entiendo que el *dondolo* es algo físico, mientras que el *dondolio* es una acción.


*Dondolio* = balanceo, movimiento pendular, oscilante, mecedor , sul *dondolo.*
Ho trovato 'balancín', come definizione di 'dondolo'. Ho la foto, ma non so come farla vedere. Ci sono due bambini che si dondolano sopra.
Buona giornata a tutti.
gatogab


----------



## Coccibella

dón|do|los.m.*1**BU* movimento di cosa che dondola | fig., _andare_, _stare a d._, perdere tempo, bighellonare 
*2* *CO* sorta di divano sospeso, tipico di terrazze, giardini, ecc., dove ci si siede e ci si può dondolare 
*3* *OB* ciondolo; pendolo | gioco, balocco | fig., tentennamento, indugio [

Sul De Mauro ho trovato queste definizioni. Oltre a "Balancín" ho trovato "mecedora", "cavallo a dondolo"= "caballo de balancín", "sedia a dondolo"=mecedora... l'ho trovato sul Tam quindi non so quanto possa essere affidabile!


----------



## bauhauso

¿Podría utilizarse como término técnico en estructuras de edificación? ¿Os suena que pueda utilizarse como descripción de un movimiento de un material sobre un apoyo?

Ej.: "La viga se apoya en un extremo sobre una articulación, balanceando en dicho punto libremente".

Pregunta: ¿Debo pensar por tus palabras que no te fías del diccionario Laura Tam, Coccibella?


----------



## Coccibella

¡Exactamente! ese diccionario no me gusta mucho y sobre todo la traducción de refranes está mal. Pero, a la vez, me parece el diccionario más completo *porque* el Carbonell es muy antiguo...me aconsejaron el "ambruzzi" nueva edición pero es muy difícil encontrarlo. Para los hispano-hablantes está muy bien el diccionario "Herder"...
Por lo que concierne a "balancear" yo creo que en tu texto se podría usar el verbo "oscilla"...


----------



## bauhauso

Bueno, hace mucho que dejé este tema colgando por aquí, pero gracias por las respuestas. He aprendido muchas cosas. Me ha sido muy útil.


----------

